# Haha..umm



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

So heres the thing. my satinettes mate flew away. Then i got a pair of rollers. The male was so eager...he might not remember it.... but now theres a baby in the nest... Now im wanting to see her some more, so im thinking about hand feeding. What kind of formula should i feed her....im just guessing because it was kinda cold outside and due to genetics it just happens like that. The male is silver and the Sat, is a silverette. so im guessing it will be very pretty, and silver, maybe even a little grizzle? 

What kind of formula? Im planning to hold her about 3-5 days from now.
Any advice on hand feeding?
And names?


----------

